

Riak based NHS's Spine infrastructure transition successful - msantos
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240227473/NHS-Spine-infrastructure-transition-successful-says-HSCIC

======
msantos
Some technical info may be found in this PDF

[http://systems.hscic.gov.uk/spine/future/workshop.pdf](http://systems.hscic.gov.uk/spine/future/workshop.pdf)

